# Weakness and not being able to "make it".



## Itsmillertime409 (Oct 11, 2014)

I rarely post here, but it seems like I've been struggling more with my fatigue in relation to weakness and using the restroom. I know it's not a flattering topic, but on occasion, I have days where my weakness and fatigue are so bad that I often have difficult making it to the restroom in time. I've found ways around that to avoid embarrassing situations in public, but it's immensely frustrating that I can have days where I struggle to make it to the restroom even in my small apartment.

The worst is when my stomach feels upset. I have vasovagal syncope and pots, so an upset tummy can cause me to pass out without warning. I've had to make pretty tough calls when I feel my stomach get upset; I have to find a toilet immediately or risk passing out. On some occasions, I haven't completely made it. I'm already comfortable with idea of diapers because of their convenience in regards to how much I drink to keep my BP up, but it still doesn't lessen the frustration of feeling like I'm becoming dependent on them. It's like my body just doesn't want to cooperate.

Do any of you struggle with something like this?


----------

